# need help finding a thread of a list "of things concidered dog fighting items"



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

*need help finding a thread of a list "of things concidered dog fighting items"*

I have looked high and low and im pretty sure it was on this fourm. About things the ASPCA or another org take when doing a pit bull fighting bust a link would be great TY or any help if it wasnt on GP TYTYTYTY


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

truepits92 said:


> I have looked high and low and im pretty sure it was on this fourm. About things the ASPCA or another org take when doing a pit bull fighting bust a link would be great TY or any help if it wasnt on GP TYTYTYTY


ASPCA | Dog Fighting FAQ

Dog Fighting Detailed Discussion

Below is the result of dense mentality and lack of truth, and ignorant practice. http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/401/037/117/

Catmills, LOL what BS.. legal for greyhounds illegal for APBTs
Springpoles with treadmills or parting sticks or a combinbation of so said items, its ridiculous.. Huskies can run on treadmills but APBTs can't ??

Education is the key.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo FH you are on the ball


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

TY FH the thread im looking for is an actuall crazy list of genral things "that make you a fighter" it was something like the ASPCA one and im gonna read if it was a copy of it but I belive it was here on GP


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*Why Do Fighting Dogs Have Their Ears Cropped and Tails Docked?*

BWAHAHAHAH! Their answer made me lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-di...ow-many-you-would-considered-dog-fighter.html


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO looks like a wish list the SPCA wants lmao , wat a way to get them Bahahahahahahaha guess the majority of us here fight dogs from that list


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats whats so FUNNY.. I used to be the vet tech "dr death" for the SPCA in Bville Okla.. LOL chairpersons as well as staff, swore Hooch was a one of kind and that was what an APBT should be like, even condoned his moments of DA and times of ripping out of the office to snaggle an aggressive dog. Swore up and down thats what all "pits" should be like, knowing Jocko was a problem dog and Hooches dad, they still didnt care. They loved Hooch.. I had sticks, spring poles, weighted harnesses, all vet emerg materials for numerous inflictions, even carried a parting stick with me at work and all over town when I ran with Hooch.. No one ever gave me sht about him and that stuff.. 

NOW the other dogs.. thats a whole other story.. the point is .. people are ignorant and bias.


----------

